

Skype circa 1957 - michaelpinto
http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-ray_delta_one/5534002748/

======
michaelpinto
What I love about this vintage illustration is that in fact the video phone
setup is pretty much a clunky version of an iMac with the video camera on top
and the screen below. On an interesting note Hughes current website proudly
notes that "Hughes Electronics Corporation is the world's leading provider of
digital television entertainment, and satellite and wireless systems and
services." <http://www.hughes.com>

